# Asus A8V Deluxe LAN Drivers (Please upload)



## .:*ÅŒ*:. (Oct 27, 2004)

I've bin having a hard time getting my A8v Deluxe onboard LAN working.
I see that Micosoft has made an update BUT i cant get it with no internet now can i?

So id like to know if anyone else with an A8v that has the updated drivers can upload them to the site or anyware else.


----------



## .:*ÅŒ*:. (Oct 27, 2004)

¿Is their anyone else out their with a A8v?


----------



## Chainsaw (Nov 1, 2004)

Sorry, I guess I don't understand your problem.
As jcline said earlier, how are you connecting to your LAN via firewire? is this the connection to your cablemodem? You need to give us more to go on here...


----------



## .:*ÅŒ*:. (Oct 27, 2004)

Chainsaw said:


> Sorry, I guess I don't understand your problem.
> As jcline said earlier, how are you connecting to your LAN via firewire? is this the connection to your cablemodem? You need to give us more to go on here...


I’m not connecting to my LAN with a firewire, that’s just the driver that windows picked for the onboard LAN (Witch do not work). What I need are the updated drivers to make it work (That you get viva driver update in windows). But I can’t get them because I don’t have an Internet connection? And I don’t know the name of them.

Id like to know if anyone has the name or link to the drivers.


----------



## Chainsaw (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm using the ethernet drivers that came on the CD, in the A8V box. They work fine. I'd ignore the windows update for now, load up the ASUS drivers, and then go to the net to get your firewire, or whatever drivers you are looking for.


----------



## .:*ÅŒ*:. (Oct 27, 2004)

Chainsaw said:



> I'm using the ethernet drivers that came on the CD, in the A8V box. They work fine. I'd ignore the windows update for now, load up the ASUS drivers, and then go to the net to get your firewire, or whatever drivers you are looking for.


That’s my problem, the drivers on the cd don’t work.

Here is a link to an older thread I posted on this subject.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=21131


----------



## clintfan (Sep 4, 2003)

Not sure what you mean by "not working"... that could mean anything from a Blue Screen of Death crash, to a network address configuration problem, cabling problem, speed/duplex problem, etc..

To start with, for A8V Deluxe you need the Marvell LAN Driver v6.30 WHQL for Windows XP. This is a massive 11MB download, so get a friend to download this from the Asus site linked here, unzip it and burn it to a CD for you. I am surprised the mobo CD doesn't have the same version (this one came out in March 2004), but maybe it's an earlier rev. I checked out the download-- I could be wrong but I think the master file you need will need to navigate the Update Driver dialog to, will be Marvell\PXE\WinXP\yukonwxp.inf. 

Note that I've linked version 6.30 here, because this is what Asus is offering for your 64-bit board. Version 6.28 is also out there, but it's only used for the Pentium 32-bit boards. Just another reason to be careful, and get it from Asus.

So please forget whatever Windows is offering you; you should use what Asus has. One reason is because Windows' copy probably isn't for an onboard chip like yours, instead it's probably for an add-on PCI card. Though it might possibly still work, you're safer going with Asus' download, especially since you're already having some trouble. You don't want to complicate the situation by installing incompatible drivers.

I think I remember there were some problems with certain mobo CD drivers not working, while downloaded versions work OK. I'm having trouble finding which models were affected, but I thought it was Marvell.

About uploading it to the TSF site... I'll go out on a limb and say TSF should not do that for copyright reasons. I suspect 11MB might also be too large.

Hope this helps,

-clintfan


----------



## .:*ÅŒ*:. (Oct 27, 2004)

I tried what you said but windows just tell me that it dos not have any information on my hardware?


----------



## smajere (Aug 31, 2004)

*silly question*

I know this sounds like "have you tried rebooting your computer", but here goes:

Have you checked your Advanced Tab under the BIOS setup to make sure that Onboard LAN is [ENABLED]? It's been so long since I put my A8V Deluxe computer together that I cannot recall if this is disabled by default (I'm guessing not, but its worth a look).


----------



## .:*ÅŒ*:. (Oct 27, 2004)

smajere said:


> I know this sounds like "have you tried rebooting your computer", but here goes:
> 
> Have you checked your Advanced Tab under the BIOS setup to make sure that Onboard LAN is [ENABLED]? It's been so long since I put my A8V Deluxe computer together that I cannot recall if this is disabled by default (I'm guessing not, but its worth a look).


I check and yes its enabled, but what about the LAN boot rom?


----------



## smajere (Aug 31, 2004)

*LAN boot rom option*

Leave that DISABLED. There is no need for it. (I assume that you are not trying to OS boot your machine from the LAN segment and you have a HD installed with windows..).

I have to agree with the other posts about trying the most recent drivers that Clintfan linked to.


----------



## .:*ÅŒ*:. (Oct 27, 2004)

smajere said:


> Leave that DISABLED. There is no need for it. (I assume that you are not trying to OS boot your machine from the LAN segment and you have a HD installed with windows..).
> 
> I have to agree with the other posts about trying the most recent drivers that Clintfan linked to.


I used the "Update driver" function in the device mangier but windows keeps telling me it dos not have any information on my hardware.


----------



## clintfan (Sep 4, 2003)

Maybe you are choosing the wrong option in the wizard, and letting Windows try to find a driver automatically? Since Windows didn't already come with the right driver, that won't work until a proper driver has already been installed. 

I think there may be 2 ways to set this driver up. First try this usual method...

1. Bring up Windows.
2. Open Settings- Control Panel- System- Hardware tab- Device Manager, find and right-click the LAN device (might have a yellow (!) by it) and choose Update Driver. Then do these steps,
3. In the Hardware Wizard which opens, on the first screen DO NOT CHOOSE AUTOMATIC installation mode... it will get the the same error as before. Instead, choose "Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)" and click Next.
4. On the second screen, choose "Don't search, I will choose the driver to install" and click Next.
5. On the third screen, click the "Have Disk" button.
6. Click "Browse" and navigate to the floppy, or to the folder where you put the driver. I think you need to go down the tree into Marvell\PXE\WinXP subfolder and highlight the yukonwxp.inf file. Click Open.
7. Back in Have Disk, click OK to confirm the location.
8. Devices available in the .INF file will be listed. The only device which should be named "Marvell Yukon Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter, Copper RJ-45"; highlight it, and click Next.
9. In the next screen, click Finish. The driver gets installed. I think there is one final confirmation screen after this.
10. Close Device Manager, and reboot the PC.


If that doesn't work, then try running the Marvell\Windows\Setup.exe application (this is what would run if this entire package was put on a CD), or maybe SetupYukonWin.exe. I suspect the .exe app will do everything you need. There are several TXT and HTM documentation files included in the driver package.

Hope this helps,

-clintfan


----------



## .:*ÅŒ*:. (Oct 27, 2004)

clintfan said:


> Maybe you are choosing the wrong option in the wizard, and letting Windows try to find a driver automatically? Since Windows didn't already come with the right driver, that won't work until a proper driver has already been installed.
> 
> I think there may be 2 ways to set this driver up. First try this usual method...
> 
> ...


Ok I did what you said but when I get to step 7 and click "ok", I get the same error as before "The specified location does not contain information about your hardware".


----------



## clintfan (Sep 4, 2003)

Well then I guess I cannot explain the problem then. I don't have the mobo, so I can only go by the manuals, Asus' available downloads, and experience.

Let me restate some assumptions... Are you sure:

1. You tried the "If that doesn't work try Setup.exe" method I suggested at the end, without success.

2. You have the Asus A8V Deluxe mobo, and not something else (like K8V Deluxe or K8V SE Deluxe which uses a 3Com LAN chip).

3. It has a Marvell LAN chip along the board edge next to PCI slot #2, you can read the printing on the top of the chip and it has a big "M" on it, and underneath that has something like "88E8001-LKJ". 

4. Your BIOS Advanced- Onboard Devices Configuration- Onboard LAN= Enabled, and Onboard LAN Boot ROM= Disabled.

5. There's no undocumented jumper (like the GLAN_SW jumper on the A7N8X-E Deluxe) so far as you can tell. The mobo manual has a really nice hi-res photo of the mobo but I saw no obvious LAN jumper on the rev 1.00 board pictured.

6. The device you are trying to update in DeviceManager shows a yellow (!), is labelled as "Ethernet Controller", and (if you choose View- Devices by connection) it resides somewhere on a PCI bus.


If all this is true then I suspect the LAN chip is not working correctly. This would suggest a bad mobo, which would require factory repair or replacement. Maybe they forgot to load a supporting component, like a crystal or something else.

-clintfan


----------



## .:*ÅŒ*:. (Oct 27, 2004)

The board is an A8v-Deluxe (rev 1.02).
In the device manger it is listed under "Other devices" with and with a yellow "!".

The information on it is:
"Pci bus 0, device 10, function 0"


----------



## Chainsaw (Nov 1, 2004)

Other confusing model numbers;

ASUS makes the A8V
ABIT makes the AV8

I've seen these two mixed up many times.

:sayno: It's unfortunate that they do this.


----------



## .:*ÅŒ*:. (Oct 27, 2004)

Chainsaw said:


> Other confusing model numbers;
> 
> ASUS makes the A8V
> ABIT makes the AV8
> ...


Its an Asus, well the box said asus and the board has the "Asus" text on it.


----------



## AsusWoes (Dec 14, 2004)

I know it doesn't help you any but I have had similar probs with my A8V Lan, tried using drivers of CD and also downloaded off web but as soon as I try reinstall the drivers XP gives me a blue screen then reboots. I have to disable lan in safe mode before I can get back in to windows proper  

having to use separate net work card for the moment. I haven't tried reinstalling drivers since flashing to latest bios tho.

what's more annoying a mate of mine has got same MBoard, Chip and memory and his is working fine using drivers off the CD.


----------



## PeterDK (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi

I have had the same problem with my Asus A8V but I just got it working today.

I have downloaded the Marvell Yukon GigE Windows XP Driver version 7.24 from Marvells website. In the yk51x86.inf file I replaced all occurences of VEN_11AB with VEN_1148
After that I could simply update the driver in device manager and it was working :winkgrin: 

Hope this can help you


----------



## krynn (Jan 19, 2005)

I had the same issue when I first installed the mobo. For some reason, XP does not support the driver that comes with the mobo. You have to download the latest driver Marvell630.zip from asus.com and go to control panel/system/Hardware/device manager. You should see and hardware conflict ! mark next to the ethernet controller. Right click and go to properties and update the driver. Make sure you download and unzip the file and burn it onto a cd. For the update driver wizard, it should detech the new driver that is on the cd.

Yes.. you need another pc to do it. That was the only way I was able to resolve this issue. Luckily.. i have 2 other systems with burners


----------

